# Sorry I haven't introduced myself before....



## vg

My introduction post, and it would be an apology  

I'm Vicki, and I received my darling little Emerson in early June and have been spending way too much time ever since on the forums learning new tidbits and having a daily giggle (sometimes 2 or 3) courtesy of Leslie, SJC, Teninx, Patrizia, Kabitha, Linda Cannon-Mott and the rest of the similarly addicted kindlers.

I live in Southern CA and have about 30 books, 3 newspapers, 1 magazine and 10 samples currently on my Kindle (just the current stuff - I delete what I've already read).  I am reading stuff I never would have known existed, and finally getting around to the classics I somehow dodged during high school and college.  I work in the educational publishing industry, so am really interested in seeing the Kindle used for textbooks.
But mostly I'm excited that I get to read, read, read!


----------



## colleen

Welcome Vicki!!!
Glad you are here!


----------



## Kirstin

welcome Vicki!!  Glad to meet you!


----------



## Shizu

Welcom Vicki. I live in Southern CA too.


----------



## chynared21

*Howdy...I'm from the opposite coast *


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> *Howdy...I'm from the opposite coast *


Where are you at chynared21? I feel like it is the chynared and Kirstin show tonight.  I'm in NH.


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Howdy...I'm from the opposite coast *
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at chynared21? I feel like it is the chynared and Kirstin show tonight.  I'm in NH.
Click to expand...

*A few hours away in Staten Island, NY. LOL....my real name is Christine. How funny is that from one Chris to another *


----------



## Angela

Hi Vicki and welcome... You will be glad you came! I am from TX and just got my Kindle yesterday!


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Howdy...I'm from the opposite coast *
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at chynared21? I feel like it is the chynared and Kirstin show tonight.  I'm in NH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A few hours away in Staten Island, NY. LOL....my real name is Christine. How funny is that from one Chris to another *
Click to expand...

actually kind of crazy..... the love of my life is named Chris and if I had been born a boy, my mother was going to name me Christopher. If either of us in eithers neighborhood ever, we should introduce our Kindles over lunch!


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at chynared21? I feel like it is the chynared and Kirstin show tonight.  I'm in NH.
> 
> 
> 
> *A few hours away in Staten Island, NY. LOL....my real name is Christine. How funny is that from one Chris to another *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually kind of crazy..... the love of my life is named Chris and if I had been born a boy, my mother was going to name me Christopher. If either of us in eithers neighborhood ever, we should introduce our Kindles over lunch!
Click to expand...

*Funnier...that's my brother's middle name!*


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at chynared21? I feel like it is the chynared and Kirstin show tonight.  I'm in NH.
> 
> 
> 
> *A few hours away in Staten Island, NY. LOL....my real name is Christine. How funny is that from one Chris to another *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually kind of crazy..... the love of my life is named Chris and if I had been born a boy, my mother was going to name me Christopher. If either of us in eithers neighborhood ever, we should introduce our Kindles over lunch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Funnier...that's my brother's middle name!*
Click to expand...

 chynared..... will you be my friend?


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually kind of crazy..... the love of my life is named Chris and if I had been born a boy, my mother was going to name me Christopher. If either of us in eithers neighborhood ever, we should introduce our Kindles over lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> *Funnier...that's my brother's middle name!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chynared..... will you be my friend?
Click to expand...

*Hehe, aren't we already *


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually kind of crazy..... the love of my life is named Chris and if I had been born a boy, my mother was going to name me Christopher. If either of us in eithers neighborhood ever, we should introduce our Kindles over lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> *Funnier...that's my brother's middle name!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chynared..... will you be my friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hehe, aren't we already *
Click to expand...

ha ha ha and we have hijacked this thread.....


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> 
> chynared..... will you be my friend?
> 
> 
> 
> *Hehe, aren't we already *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha ha and we have hijacked this thread.....
Click to expand...

*LOL, seems that way but I'll be lurking in the "linking" thread waiting for Harvey to save my sanity ;-pp*


----------



## Angela

Kirstin said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually kind of crazy..... the love of my life is named Chris and if I had been born a boy, my mother was going to name me Christopher. If either of us in eithers neighborhood ever, we should introduce our Kindles over lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> *Funnier...that's my brother's middle name!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chynared..... will you be my friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hehe, aren't we already *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha ha and we have hijacked this thread.....
Click to expand...

LOL... I know what you are doing... you guys are trying to increase your stars!!  hehe


----------



## Kirstin

Angela said:


> LOL... I know what you are doing... you guys are trying to increase your stars!!  hehe


NO!! I just really love it here! vg - I hope you do as well and I am sorry for hijacking your thread!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Vicki! And yes I am a Kindleholic. I have always been an avid reader but this is ridiculous, I don't want to work, cook, clean house, do laundry, buy groceries, bath, brush my teeth... 

Linda


----------



## chynared21

Angela said:


> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha ha and we have hijacked this thread.....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... I know what you are doing... you guys are trying to increase your stars!!  hehe
Click to expand...

*LOL, it was a bit lonely here when it was just Harvey, Kirstin and I....guess everyone took a dinner break hehe.*


----------



## Angela

Or everyone else watching election coverage... me, I have decided to just wait until later after it is all over!


----------



## chynared21

Angela said:


> Or everyone else watching election coverage... me, I have decided to just wait until later after it is all over!


*I'm multitasking...watching the coverage and posting here *


----------



## Leslie

chynared21 said:


> Angela said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or everyone else watching election coverage... me, I have decided to just wait until later after it is all over!
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm multitasking...watching the coverage and posting here *
Click to expand...

'
Me too....I am liking the early results.

L


----------



## vg

lol - I'm so happy to provide matchmaking services for Chynared and Kirstin - just call me Yenta!  And Angela, almost 150 posts and you just got your Kindle a few days ago?  wow!  Have you named him/her?  Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## Angela

vg said:


> lol - I'm so happy to provide matchmaking services for Chynared and Kirstin - just call me Yenta! And Angela, almost 150 posts and you just got your Kindle a few days ago? wow! Have you named him/her? Thanks for the welcome everyone!


vg, if you could see my house and the neglected chores you would understand the number of posts!! I can't seem to tear myself away... I keep telling myself I am only going to be here for a little bit and 2 hours later I am still at the compter! And then there is my _Kindle with no name _ (nope haven't named him/her yet) I don't want to put it down either!! Arrrgggg this obsessive behavior!!!


----------



## Sailor

welcome aboard vg I am in central california. My Kindle will arrive today or tomorrow so here I have been for a few days on this addictive board, and like some of the members, neglecting housework, haven't fixed meals, but I just can't seem to pull myself away. Got to do my hair cause tomorrow I have a dentist app in the next town...that is almost an hour awwwaay for my braces ...I do hope Kinny shows up here today so I can take him with me for some reading. I have alread started Jeff's book....hmmm, let me find the title (who else reads books and then can't never remember the title?) The Treasure of La Malinche.

Okay, I will force some discipline and go take a shower and eat some breakfast...it's only 11 30 am here in California...I know...what's the big hurry. LOL


----------



## Leslie

Angela said:


> vg, if you could see my house and the neglected chores you would understand the number of posts!! I can't seem to tear myself away... I keep telling myself I am only going to be here for a little bit and 2 hours later I am still at the compter! And then there is my _Kindle with no name _ (nope haven't named him/her yet) I don't want to put it down either!! Arrrgggg this obsessive behavior!!!


Angela,

Somewhere around here someone suggested you should name your Kindle KWINN for Kindle With No Name!

L


----------



## chynared21

vg said:


> lol - I'm so happy to provide matchmaking services for Chynared and Kirstin - just call me Yenta! And Angela, almost 150 posts and you just got your Kindle a few days ago? wow! Have you named him/her? Thanks for the welcome everyone!


*Ok, that one just made me chuckle...everyone had disappeared when we were on *


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> Angela,
> 
> Somewhere around here someone suggested you should name your Kindle KWINN for Kindle With No Name!
> 
> L


It was LuckyRainbow... she sent me a PM to let me know... I am seriously thinking about it. I may just go with KWNN and leave out the "i" though. Then it is only a matter of deciding KWNN or Kwnn... LOL one looks like radio call letters and the other looks like a typo!! lol


----------



## Leslie

Angela said:


> It was LuckyRainbow... he sent me a PM to let me know... I am seriously thinking about it. I may just go with KWNN and leave out the "i" though. Then it is only a matter of deciding KWNN or Kwnn... LOL one looks like radio call letters and the other looks like a typo!! lol


Well, if it were me, I'd actually name it Quinn, knowing what it really means, however. I'm partial to the letter Q. I know, weird to like certain letters!

L


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> Well, if it were me, I'd actually name it Quinn, knowing what it really means, however. I'm partial to the letter Q. I know, weird to like certain letters!
> 
> L


LOL... I don't think that is weird at all... I am one of those that likes to play around with the letters and come up with unusual spellings. I had a persian cat for 13 and with him being the first (and only) cat we actually bought (all other had been adopted strays), I was leary of naming him, and since he "had papers" I of course wanted his name to be special... I did some research and decided to name him after a Shah therefore is name was Shah Aboys Khat and we called him Khat... SO, the Quinn with the K fits right in with my _kwirks_  hehe... and BTW I have been singing an old Dylan song in my head ever since last night... _Quinn the Eskimo (The Mighty Quinn)_ lol


----------

